# What's your favorite State/County Fair food?



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

The county fair was here since Wednesday , I finally was able to go last night . 

It's that time of year , so I was wondering what everyone's favorite fair food is 

My favorite is the funnel cakes.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Indian tacos and fry bread.  mmmmmm.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

@ Sugar,

have you had a hot funnel cake with soft serve ice cream and m&m's? yummy like a sundae and a little cherry topping with nut on tops


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Forster said:


> Indian tacos and fry bread. mmmmmm.


I have a friend who makes these for me every year at tax time.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Corndog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

ladyknight33 said:


> @ Sugar,
> 
> have you had a hot funnel cake with soft serve ice cream and m&m's? yummy like a sundae and a little cherry topping with nut on tops


Ohhh that sounds yummy


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Elephant ears for me!  I don't know if these are everywhere, so I'll explain what they are:  big pieces of flat fried bread sprinkled liberally with cinnamon and sugar.

A few years ago we were at a theme park, and they sold elephant ears.  I was so excited for my kids to try them, because I've always been such a huge fan.  My youngest, who was 6 at the time, refused to try it.  On the drive home, I realized why.  A little trembling voice from the back seat tearfully asked, "Do they just rip them off the elephants?"  I had no idea she was thinking they were real ears!  I felt so bad.  She must have thought mommy was a monster!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

It's candy apples for me.  I look forward to going to the fair every year just to get a candy apple.  yum, yum!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> Elephant ears for me! I don't know if these are everywhere, so I'll explain what they are: big pieces of flat fried bread sprinkled liberally with cinnamon and sugar.
> 
> A few years ago we were at a theme park, and they sold elephant ears. I was so excited for my kids to try them, because I've always been such a huge fan. My youngest, who was 6 at the time, refused to try it. On the drive home, I realized why. A little trembling voice from the back seat tearfully asked, "Do they just rip them off the elephants?" I had no idea she was thinking they were real ears! I felt so bad. She must have thought mommy was a monster!


They are good. I make them 5 or 6 times a year at the request of my Nephews and Niece. They love them and they are so easy to make.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Forster said:


> Indian tacos and fry bread. mmmmmm.


I've never had Indian Tacos. What are they?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

farmwife99 said:


> Corndog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I've never tried a corndog at the fair. Are they much different than the store bought ones?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> It's candy apples for me. I look forward to going to the fair every year just to get a candy apple. yum, yum!


Caramel apples??


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm not sure who is singing on the previous corn dog song youtube video I posted. This one is Ryan Shupe and the Rubber Band. I first heard this song through them, but I don't know who wrote it or first recorded it:


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Funnel Cakes and Elephant ears, but fair food is so good. Only thing is I have a friend and she has worked the fair circut for ages, she travels from city to city (an honorary carney   ) and loves doing it but she told me once you would NEVER EVER eat any fair food if you saw behind the scenes.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I've never had Indian Tacos. What are they?


Fry bread tacos

http://whatscookingamerica.net/History/NavajoFryBread.htm


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Elephant Ears Recipe: SOOOOOOOOOOOO easy

1/4 c. butter
1 c. flour
2 tbsp. sugar
1/2 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt
1/3 c. milk
3 tbsp. sugar
1 tsp. ground cinnamon
Sugar

Heat oven to 425 degrees. Grease cookie sheet. Heat butter until melted; set aside. Stir flour, 2 tablespoons sugar, baking powder, and salt in medium bowl. Stir in milk and 3 tablespoons of melted butter until dough forms. Knead 10 times. Roll dough into a rectangle 9 x 5 inch. Brush on melted butter. Sprinkle with 3 tablespoons of sugar and cinnamon. Roll dough up tight. Cut into 4 equal pieces. Place cut sides on cookie sheet; pat each into 6 inch circle. Bake 8-10 minutes. Makes 4 elephant ears.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you for that recipe!!  Printing now....


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Deep fried pickles with the spicy ranch dressing and french fries with malt vinegar!  My DH and I go to the Del Mar Fair in Southern CA every year and try to find something new and different to try.  This year it was a deep fried s'more.  Next year will be the deep fried reese's peanut butter cup.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Caramel apples??


Sugar, I'm not sure which ones B-Kay meant, but at our State Fair we can get both Candy Apples and Caramel Apples - the "Candy" apples are dipped in a syrup that has been cooked to hard crack stage so you end up with a lollipop/crunchy type coating (most often red/cinnamon flavor). Either one can be dangerous to your dentalwork, but totally yummy!



vg said:


> Deep fried pickles with the spicy ranch dressing and french fries with malt vinegar! My DH and I go to the Del Mar Fair in Southern CA every year and try to find something new and different to try. This year it was a deep fried s'more. Next year will be the deep fried reese's peanut butter cup.


I think deep fried anything (or anything on a stick) is available at the fair and I haven't found deep fried anything I don't like! We have had the pickles for a few years now and they are my favorite State Fair food along with smoked turkey drumsticks and gyros.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

I LOVE the chocolate covered banannas.  Thats my favorite.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Churros.  You just can't beat a good, fresh churro.  Nasty not fresh churros, on the other hand... not so good.  I always thought elephant ears and funnel cakes were the same thing.  They seem interchangeable around here anyway.  Here's a decent funnel cake recipe and also really easy...

1 egg
2/3 cup milk
2 tbsp. sugar
1 1/4 cup flour
1/4 tsp. salt
1 tsp. baking powder


Just beat the wet ingredients together and mix the dry separately then beat it all together.  You can use a funnel if you want to, but I just use a squeeze bottle of some kind (like the ketchup or mustard squeeze bottles) and you just crisscross a bunch of batter in a circle into hot oil.  Let it cook for 2-3 minutes, flipping if you feel like it, and pull it out when it's nice and brown then sprinkle with powdered sugar and whatever else you want on it.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

As for dipped apples I can't just do boring old caramel or candy-coated anymore. The Candy Factory at the Williamsburg, VA Outlet Mall has the absolute most decadent covered apples in the world. You almost need a fork and knife to eat them (I prefer it that way anyway) and they literally have an inch or more of everything from caramel and white/dark/milk chocolate to M&Ms or Heath bits, nuts, marshmallows... just about anything you could ever want. You can literally bite into them and not even hit apple. They use the best Granny Smith apples for them too, they're just really really good. The picture below is one of the tamer ones that they sell. You may think this is bad enough... but they also have enormous wedges of cheesecake on a stick dipped in chocolate


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

All of the above.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh my gosh!  You people have me wanting fair food!
Ok, I LOVE the Tom Thumb donuts - they may not be called that any more, but they are warm little donuts you just pop in your mouth.

A corn dog needs a lemon shake up to go with it.  mmmmmmmmmmm...
The french fries are wonderful, I just can't do the vinegar on them....

At the Illinois State Fair, where I went yearly growing up, we would always go see the Butter Cow, and in that building you could also get milk shakes that were wonderful!  I think other state fairs have butter cows - they are pretty cool to see!

At the end of the day, we would buy a box of Salt Water taffy to bring home, to remind us of our day at the fair!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Our county fair is the week after next. I'm looking forward to elepant ears and pork tenderloin and caramel apples with peanuts. Yummy! 

In Canada, I once had something called a Beaver Tail. It was like an elephant ear, but I think that it was whole grain and had some kind of fruit topping. Anyone else ever have one of these?

BTW- Another really easy way to make elephant ears is to buy frozen uncooked white rolls. Once they are thawed, you just spread them out and fry them and top with whatever you want.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sugar and Crebel, I meant the original hard red candy apples (not cinnamon).  I am a purest and do not care for caramel apples and most certainly do not like the dipped apples, too much stuff.  To each their own.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I love funnel cakes at the fair. 

This weekend is the peach festival. Wonder what kind of tasty treats I'll find there.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Corndogs.  And I see I am not the only one.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

This thread is making me STARVING for fair food!! It all sounds so good even the stuff I normall wouldn't eat


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

koolmnbv,
You go to the fair to OD on food you normally wouldn't eat!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

LOL Carol this is true, then get very sick if you believe you are still young-(youngish) and try to ride the loopy loop rides afterwards


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

Corndogs and elephant ears are both so disgusting but sooooo good.


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

WHAT NO CRY OUT FOR CHEESE STICKS YET!!! Gotta have the cheese stick (cheddar) AND Corn Dog combo.. and of course a lemon shake up!!!  Look forward to it EVERY year!! they used to sell the cheese sticks at a little hut in the mall.. fortunatly they do not any more.. as that was my dinner many a night when i used to work there!!


----------



## themanning (Jul 22, 2009)

My favorite is definitely Butterfly Fries, but I haven't seen them recently. Maybe it was specific to my county growing up. Anytime I say I love butterfly fries, no one has any idea what I'm talking about. They're like a giant spiral of potato chips. Or super flat crispy curly-fries. Lots of people get them smothered in cheese or ketchup (or both) but I prefer mine just salted. Anyone else heard of them?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Are you talking about a spiral sliced potato that is then deep fried? Kinda like a slinky but filled in? Iirc, you could buy a spiral slicer thing for veggies and you stick the point of it into the potato, then just spin it around and as it spun it would slice the potato into one long continuous strip.
--Edit to add:
I think I found what I am talking about:
 If you look at the picture, (or item at Amazon) the Pic has a spiral sliced potato on it.


----------



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2009)

Cheese curds & gyros.
Sugar,
Don't forget the state fair is just a few short weeks away!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm finding this thread totally fascinating for the large assortment of foods that are undoubtedly yummy _at a fair_ but that would not be considered palatable at other times. 

To add to the list: When I lived in Hamburg, my favorite fair treat was a fresh-baked roll (similar to French bread) with smoked eel on it. This is not something I would ever buy to consume at home.  But at the fair....

I have not yet found a food at a state or county fair that made me want to stand in line for it, but those elephant ears do sound tempting! Nice to see the recipe too, maybe that will be a weekend treat here.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I must have some really cruddy fairs in my area because I don't remember any of these great foods.  Nothing out of the ordinary anyway.
deb


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> I must have some really cruddy fairs in my area because I don't remember any of these great foods. Nothing out of the ordinary anyway.
> deb


I'm so sorry! One of the best parts of the Iowa State Fair is eating your way through. Come on out in a couple of weeks and you can try everything that has been mentioned!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

We don't have state or county fairs here in NYC, but there are a lot of street fairs here with most of the same foods.  The 2-day annual 9th Ave. fair also has participants from several restaurants located there.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ooh- I just thought of another one and, believe it or not, it is not fried.   At our county fair they have these huge sticks with frozen strawberries covered in chocolate. Perfect on a hot day.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

The hand pies!!!  The best!  Little chicken pot pies... mmmmmm...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Well...I haven't been to a fair since the early '70s, when I lived less than a mile from the county fair grounds. I don't recall any carney food there more exotic than corn dogs (which I'm not especially fond of) and cotton candy (which was OK when I was a kid, but not when I was a teenager). They may have had caramel apples, but again, not a big favorite of mine. Other than that, it was hot dogs, hamburgers, and french fries (not even cheese fries). So long story short: I guess I don't have a "favorite" fair food.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Every year I have to get the following:
Roasted Corn
Baked Potato with chili, cheese, butter and salsa
Maple Cotton Candy


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

We are headed to Illinois in a week and guess what?  The State Fair will just be starting!  I'll get my cousin to go with me and my two kids, and do my best to eat myself sick!  (no fast rides for me though!)


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Zeppoli  a deep fried Italian doughnut that's made with ricotta cheese and dusted with powdered sugar


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Candied Apples! (called them "bloody apples" since I was about 3) Cotton Candy, Kettle Corn, Foot Long Corn Dogs, Fresh Squeezed Lemonade, Sausage-on-a-stick, Muffalatta, Fried Alligator-on-a-stick, Frozen Custard...   I LIKES food.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Fried Alligator-on-a-stick


Ummm... it's chicken, right? RIGHT??


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Can we mention Greek Festivals too?  Cuz if so... definitely gyros, spanakopita and loukoumades.  I absolutely love loukoumades, I could eat dozens of them ><  I guess depending on the festival they might even have pastitsio which I also love, but all of these are almost more meal than snack except for the loukoumades.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Can we mention Greek Festivals too? Cuz if so... definitely gyros, spanakopita and loukoumades. I absolutely love loukoumades, I could eat dozens of them >< I guess depending on the festival they might even have pastitsio which I also love, but all of these are almost more meal than snack except for the loukoumades.


Definitions? what the heck is a loukoumade? A spanakopita? Pastitsio? my greek is very bad....


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I like... love... cotton candy... the pink stuff.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Ummm... it's chicken, right? RIGHT??


NOPE.... It is _REALLY_ alligator... what?.... Ya'll don't eat alligators


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> .. Ya'll don't eat alligators


Only if they're all out of cooter. . . .


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Ummm... it's chicken, right? RIGHT??


Miss Susan? Don't you remember the other day when we were talking about dragon food? I love, love fried alligrator on a stick... Rennfest Fraires. Also like Ye Olde Fryde Ice Cream. Mmmmm, fried froods. I like fried frish and fried chricken and fried onrion rings and fried zucchrini and fried crook-neck squrash.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Only if they're all out of cooter. . . .


What be Cooter, Miss Anne? Is it fried? I'll like before I even KNOW what it is, if it's fried!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Only if they're all out of cooter. . . .


What's COOTER


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

turtle.

Can be fried. (Anything can be fried, of course; sometimes the question is "should it be?"  And some would say the answer is always, "of course!")

Frequently in soup. . . . .like a chowder

I connect it with 'gator because the only place I had 'gator, it came as part of a 'regional specialties' plate that also had cooter.  That was at The Yearling restaurant not far from Gainesville, FL.

Gator tastes like lobster, but a little gamier.  Cooter was a lot like clams.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Somehow I just lost my appetite, I guess I just can't get past what it is.  I sometimes have problems eating things if I think about where it came from.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I have eaten turtle and it was very good.  Turtles come from the water... what's wrong with water?


----------



## ArmyWife (Mar 16, 2009)

We might be headed to the Illinois State Fair this next weekend.  

I love going to see the butter cow each year....and a Voss's corndog with lemonade shakeup.  Dd likes to get the little donuts on our way out.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Brendan, maybe not "where", like in location, but more like what it came from.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

ArmyWife said:


> We might be headed to the Illinois State Fair this next weekend.
> 
> I love going to see the butter cow each year...


They make a new butter cow each year. When I was little, I thought it was the same cow every time I saw it! 
Y'all know we are talking about a life size cow here!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> definitely gyros, spanakopita


mmmm, now that counts as festival food to me... yum!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> NOPE.... It is _REALLY_ alligator... what?.... Ya'll don't eat alligators


 
Except that smiley needs to be green.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Don't you remember the other day when we were talking about dragon food? I love, love fried alligrator on a stick...


I have to admit I thought we were talking about non-real food for non-real creatures... didn't imagine for a second that there really was such a thing... next you'll be telling me that you really have a pet dragon, too.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That was at The Yearling restaurant not far from Gainesville, FL.


<crosses that one off list of places to try>


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Somehow I just lost my appetite


Tsk. I can't imagine why...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> They make a new butter cow each year. When I was little, I thought it was the same cow every time I saw it!
> Y'all know we are talking about a life size cow here!


Really? Solid butter, or on some kind of frame? How do they keep it cool enough not to melt?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Really? Solid butter, or on some kind of frame? How do they keep it cool enough not to melt?


They keep it away from my pet dragon, Miss Susan. Geesshshhhh.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Gator tastes like lobster, but a little gamier. Cooter was a lot like clams.


Oh my, I just can't get away from crocodiles this month - LOL.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Really? Solid butter, or on some kind of frame? How do they keep it cool enough not to melt?


They keep it behind a glass wall that is refrigerated. I don't know if there is a wire or wooden frame inside the cow to which the butter is applied but I would think so.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> They keep it behind a glass wall that is refrigerated. I don't know if there is a wire or wooden frame inside the cow to which the butter is applied but I would think so.


I actually worked for a catering service and got my chefs to carve awesome "shortening sculptures" using 50lb. cubes of shortening... the guys were REALLY good! They did Santa & his reindeer and and the used colored sugar for detail... you could not tell it was made from shortening at all! It did not melt like ice! Also did water colored paintings on cakes with the solid food coloring and made MASTERPIECES! This was more personal than those spray painters they do now. We even made one for George W. for a state organized function before he was president!

On O.T., sorry... I also LOVE Funnel Cake!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Magpie said:


> Cheese curds & gyros.
> Sugar,
> Don't forget the state fair is just a few short weeks away!


What state fair are you referring to??


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I actually worked for a catering service and got my chefs to carve awesome "shortening sculptures" using 50lb. cubes of shortening... the guys were REALLY good! They did Santa & his reindeer and and the used colored sugar for detail... you could not tell it was made from shortening at all! It did not melt like ice! Also did water colored paintings on cakes with the solid food coloring and made MASTERPIECES! This was more personal than those spray painters they do now. We even made one for George W. for a state organized function before he was president!
> 
> On O.T., sorry... I also LOVE Funnel Cake!


So if I tried to eat one of these shortening sculptures, I would get cholesterol and die, right? I'd rather eat the butter cow!  At least it would go better on toast triangles. LOL I once made a carving of a potato out of soap. Does that count?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I once made a carving of a potato out of soap. Does that count?


I can one-up you there. I made a replica of the Arc de Triomphe out of soap once, in eighth-grade French class.  

OT, we went to an amusement park yesterday (which sort of counts as fair food, right?), and I was reminded that I like the chocolate-vanilla soft-serve ice cream. If only they had it in good cones instead of those plastic-y ones that get all mushy before you get to them.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I can one-up you there. I made a replica of the Arc de Triomphe out of soap once, in eighth-grade French class.
> 
> OT, we went to an amusement park yesterday (which sort of counts as fair food, right), and I was reminded that I like the chocolate-vanilla soft-serve ice cream. If only they had it in good cones instead of those plastic-y ones that get all mushy before you get to them.


Did I mention that I like funnel cakes. Now, back to the soap sculptures. I once had a 'client' who made the sculpture of a little old hag for Halloween out of dried apple. It was amazing! I kept it for years and it just naturally aged and the crone got older and uglier as it dried.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Has anyone voted for deep fried twinkies with raspberry sauce? I have to admit that I grossed spaced out in the alligator and turtle section and could have missed it


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Wondering whatever happened to the "gross things" thread from a couple of months ago....


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Wondering whatever happened to the "gross things" thread from a couple of months ago....


Me too! You mean the grossest stories? I ran out of personal ones...I was hoping some others would chime in or post some new stories...I'll bump it and see if we get some new stuff


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Me too! You mean the grossest stories? I ran out of personal ones...I was hoping some others would chime in or post some new stories...I'll bump it and see if we get some new stuff


Great idea. Some threads just disappear too fast!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Has anyone voted for deep fried twinkies with raspberry sauce? I have to admit that I grossed spaced out in the alligator and turtle section and could have missed it


Alligator really is GOOD!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Definitions? what the heck is a loukoumade? A spanakopita? Pastitsio? my greek is very bad....


Spanakopita is really simple actually. It's a mix of scallions, feta cheese and spinach cooked in filo dough. It's usually done in little triangles for festivals but can also be done almost like a casserole and cut into squares.

Pastitsio is probably my favorite. This is a casserole with ground beef, noodles (I use ziti), with a lot of cinnamon and nutmeg among other things (onions and such). You layer pasta, then meat, then pasta and then pour a bechamel sauce over the top and bake it and it's soooo good.

Loukoumades are basically Greek donuts, but they form them in little balls that actually end up more egg-shaped, but they are bite sized. They fry them and then reheat them in boiling honey and put them in a little paper basket disposable type thing at fairs. They're usually sprinkled with sesame seeds but I've seen them with nuts and you eat them with a toothpick.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Mine are the homemade potato chips that they slice super thin and then deep fry.  So good!
On a healthier note...the last two events I went to had fresh fruit on a stick...bananas, pineapple, strawberries, apple and then they dip them in yuor choice of chocolate and nuts.  I had this after the homemade potato chips.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Alligator really is GOOD!


Hee hee... I used to live (went to school at Tulane) in New Orleans. I *think* (big question mark) I may have had gator on a stick before, but I've blocked it out


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

This thread is driving me nuts!  Our Arizona State Fair isn't until the end of Oct/start of Nov (or else we would have a melted state fair) and I can't wait.  

This past year our fair had a fun idea/new food (I didn't try it, but it sounded good) called the HOLE-E-DOG.  It's a toasted hoagie/sub roll pierced through the center and filled with southwest, tropical or traditional sauce and an all-beef dog, making for a virtually mess-free hot dog.

Anyone have one?


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

F1...I've never been to the Arizona State Fair.  My favorite potato chips and fruit kabobs were from the Fountain Hills Art Festival.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Hee hee... I used to live (went to school at Tulane) in New Orleans. I *think* (big question mark) I may have had gator on a stick before, but I've blocked it out


My hubby is from New Orleans... you ATE it... FACE IT!  AND probably LOVED it!  

 [size=20pt]YOU ATE ALLI-GATOR!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> My hubby is from New Orleans... you ATE it... FACE IT!  AND probably LOVED it!
> 
> [size=20pt]YOU ATE ALLI-GATOR!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> F1...I've never been to the Arizona State Fair. My favorite potato chips and fruit kabobs were from the Fountain Hills Art Festival.


We always went to the AZ State Fair for the awesome free concerts (although now it's 90% country, of which I am allergic). Don't you loooove the FH Art Festival? Not as commercial as the Tempe. Also love all of the wine & art festivals.

Does wine count as fair food??


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think I've ever been to the festival in the US. I should try to go if there's any near my house.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Our fair was this weekend and I behaved for the most part with the food lol I did have Thai food and my all time fav of the Fried dough with pizza sauce and cheese!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> This thread is driving me nuts! Our Arizona State Fair isn't until the end of Oct/start of Nov (or else we would have a melted state fair) and I can't wait.
> 
> This past year our fair had a fun idea/new food (I didn't try it, but it sounded good) called the HOLE-E-DOG. It's a toasted hoagie/sub roll pierced through the center and filled with southwest, tropical or traditional sauce and an all-beef dog, making for a virtually mess-free hot dog.
> 
> Anyone have one?


When I was child, living in a dark, dank castle during the Middle Ages, we had some things my mother bought that looked hotdog buns only they had a hole in the end like you are suggesting and you stuffed the wiener and mustard in there, but it didn't go over very well at our house (castle) cause my dad wanted chili and cheese in there and pickle relish and so on and so forth... I remember that they tasted quite yummy.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> We always went to the AZ State Fair for the awesome free concerts (although now it's 90% country, of which I am allergic). Don't you loooove the FH Art Festival? Not as commercial as the Tempe. Also love all of the wine & art festivals.
> 
> Does wine count as fair food??


You get my vote for wine counting as fair food! And yes I love the FH Art Festival...coming up in November!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> My hubby is from New Orleans... you ATE it... FACE IT!  AND probably LOVED it!
> 
> [size=20pt]YOU ATE ALLI-GATOR!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> When I was child, living in a dark, dank castle during the Middle Ages, we had some things my mother bought that looked hotdog buns only they had a hole in the end like you are suggesting and you stuffed the wiener and mustard in there, but it didn't go over very well at our house (castle) cause my dad wanted chili and cheese in there and pickle relish and so on and so forth... I remember that they tasted quite yummy.


Ahhhhh, so these would qualify for State Fair AND Renaissance Festival food??


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> You get my vote for wine counting as fair food! And yes I love the FH Art Festival...coming up in November!


I'll have to get my art festival schedule worked out...FH, Tempe, Carefree (love this one!). So much wine, so little time!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Ahhhhh, so these would qualify for State Fair AND Renaissance Festival food??


Only if they stuffed them with dragon dogs.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Only if they stuffed them with dragon dogs.


What part of the dragon do the dogs come from?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> What part of the dragon do the dogs come from?


I think this would have to be like ground beef. After taking all the steaks, hams, chops, ribs, drumsticks, thighs and wings, the rest, such as tongue, windbag, tail, neck and back, plus some of the more delectable internal organs: heart, gizzard, liver, would be cooked down and made into sausages and wieners. Personally, if I'm going to enjoy dragon meat, I like the ribs... bar-b-qued, of course with lots of Jack Daniels BBQ sauce and a pitcher of margaritas!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I'll have to get my art festival schedule worked out...FH, Tempe, Carefree (love this one!). So much wine, so little time!


I seem to be out of town for the Tempe one every year. Haven't been to the one in Carefree...but I love that area! When I'm up that way I always stop at The Horny Toad for strawberry shortcake...it is the best!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Ohhhh... Fair food!

The one food I must have at the fair every year is a Pronto Pup. You can't get them anywhere else!  The Minnesota State Fair starts in 16 days and I cannot wait.  I love our fair!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I think this would have to be like ground beef. After taking all the steaks, hams, chops, ribs, drumsticks, thighs and wings, the rest, such as tongue, windbag, tail, neck and back, plus some of the more delectable internal organs: heart, gizzard, liver, would be cooked down and made into sausages and wieners. Personally, if I'm going to enjoy dragon meat, I like the ribs... bar-b-qued, of course with lots of Jack Daniels BBQ sauce and a pitcher of margaritas!


I would like the cheeks.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I would like the cheeks.


Dragon's cheeks would probably be good for fajitas what with the musculature of those jaws.



SongbirdVB said:


> Ohhhh... Fair food!
> The one food I must have at the fair every year is a Pronto Pup. You can't get them anywhere else! The Minnesota State Fair starts in 16 days and I cannot wait. I love our fair!


Are pronto pups like corndogs only bigger? Their name reminds of _chupa chups _ which are not fair food...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Dragon's cheeks would probably be good for fajitas what with the musculature of those jaws.


The cheeks are the most tender part of the beast - just ask Mr. Bourdain or a sushi chef you might ponder upon.


----------



## gzigoris (Jul 31, 2009)

Our State fair is at the corner of Woodward and 8 mile. *ARE YOU KIDDING ME??*


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> The cheeks are the most tender part of the beast - just ask Mr. Bourdain or a sushi chef you might ponder upon.


I'm sure that I've seen Anthony Bourdain eating Dragon on a Stick somewhere in Southeast Asia. You certainly might be right about that. Sushi chef? I've never pondered one before. I like fried food and I don't think that Sushi Chefs do fried, but they do have big knives.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Are pronto pups like corndogs only bigger? Their name reminds of _chupa chups _ which are not fair food...


Pronto Pups are like corndogs, but instead of a cornmeal batter they use pancake batter. The hot dogs they use also have a custom blend of spices that are only used in Pronto Pups. I think if you look up the word "awesome" in the dictionary you'll find a picture of a Pronto Pup.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I'm sure that I've seen Anthony Bourdain eating Dragon on a Stick somewhere in Southeast Asia. You certainly might be right about that. Sushi chef? I've never pondered one before. I like fried food and I don't think that Sushi Chefs do fried, but they do have big knives.


Don't forget Tempura.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I'm sure that I've seen Anthony Bourdain eating Dragon on a Stick somewhere in Southeast Asia. You certainly might be right about that. Sushi chef? I've never pondered one before. I like fried food and I don't think that Sushi Chefs do fried, but they do have big knives.


My daughter and I went out for sushi a week ago and one of the rolls we ordered was fried. It was quite a challenge to eat! LOL!


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Pork Chop on a stick, cream puffs, fried cheese curds and microbrew beer.  That's all I need for the trip to the WI state fair to be a perfect day.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> My daughter and I went out for sushi a week ago and one of the rolls we ordered was fried. It was quite a challenge to eat! LOL!


We do sushi almost every Friday night - date night. The chefs & staff know us so well they sometimes just make us special rolls, sashimi, etc...and of course the nicest sake to compliment.

Now,sushi on a stick was something we had mentioned to our Sakana friends...could it work?? If so, we could make a killing at the Fair and all froo-froo festivals!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> Pronto Pups are like corndogs, but instead of a cornmeal batter they use pancake batter. The hot dogs they use also have a custom blend of spices that are only used in Pronto Pups. I think if you look up the word "awesome" in the dictionary you'll find a picture of a Pronto Pup.


I looked up awesome and the picture of Pronto Pups was right after mine.  I do believe I might like to try them the next time I see them being offered. I don't really care for corndogs.



F1Wild said:


> Don't forget Tempura.


I love Tempura. I didn't know Sushi included it. I thougth that Sushi was all wiggly and stuff.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I love Tempura. I didn't know Sushi included it. I thougth that Sushi was all wiggly and stuff.


FINALLY someone who feels about sushi the way I do...


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Well, Miss Susan, I was beginning to have my doubts about you when you said you didn't like margaritas, but now that you've revealed that you do not care to eat such 'fresh' food that it's still looking at you, well, you're OK in my books.  
OT: I do love those onion blossoms with the spicy dipping sauce, but you do need a friend to help you eat one or maybe two friends.  Next time we run into each other at the fair, I'll share a deep fried onion blossom with you.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Well, Miss Susan, I was beginning to have my doubts about you when you said you didn't like margaritas, but now that you've revealed that you do not care to eat such 'fresh' food that it's still looking at you, well, you're OK in my books.
> OT: I do love those onion blossoms with the spicy dipping sauce, but you do need a friend to help you eat one or maybe two friends. Next time we run into each other at the fair, I'll share a deep fried onion blossom with you.


 

Would those be the same onion thingies that they sell at the Outback? Those are good.... greasy and unhealthy, but good.  And easily enough for three or four people.

Alas, I don't see Texas fairs in my near future... visited Texas twice, drove through it once, but won't have any opportunities to do either anytime soon. Too bad; I liked the visits.

(That would be another option for the vacation thread: a road trip around the country meeting a bunch of Kindleboarders!)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Would those be the same onion thingies that they sell at the Outback? Those are good.... greasy and unhealthy, but good.  And easily enough for three or four people.
> 
> Alas, I don't see Texas fairs in my near future... visited Texas twice, drove through it once, but won't have any opportunities to do either anytime soon. Too bad; I liked the visits.
> 
> (That would be another option for the vacation thread: a road trip around the country meeting a bunch of Kindleboarders!)


Yes, that be the ones. They are also called blooming onions. I liked Outback, but most of the time they are closed... hmmm.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I liked Outback, but most of the time they are closed... hmmm.


Odd... there's one a couple of miles from me, and we haven't been there in years because the wait was always so long.


----------



## MelindaW (Dec 30, 2008)

I definitely have a favorite fair food, but it's definitely local to the Clark County Fair in southwestern Washington state.  They always have a Community of Christ booth that has the most delicious homemade pies, with wonderful, light, flaky crusts.  They are so good that I have given up my beloved Elephant Ears, so I can eat them.  My favorite is Strawberry Rhubarb, but I had a three-berry pie this year because they were out of Rhubarb, and it was also delicious.  (In the NW, three-berry means blackberry, raspberry, and marionberry.  Marionberry is a local blackberry hybrid that has a stronger flavor than a regular blackberry.  It's named after Marion County, which is where the capital of Oregon (Salem) is.  When my husband and I moved here from the East Coast a dozen years ago, we got a chuckle everytime we heard marionberry, thinking of the infamous D.C. mayor.)


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

MelindaW said:


> When my husband and I moved here from the East Coast a dozen years ago, we got a chuckle everytime we heard marionberry, thinking of the infamous D.C. mayor.)


Haha, I would have been a little worried about them there berries...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I seem to be out of town for the Tempe one every year. Haven't been to the one in Carefree...but I love that area! When I'm up that way I always stop at The Horny Toad for strawberry shortcake...it is the best!


I just reread this and realized my husband hasn't been to the Horny Toad yet...or the Satisfied Frog either. OMG, I've been sheltering him too much!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Our county fair ended yesterday. I got to go twice, once for a concert and once just to eat.   I dropped my pork tenderloin and french fries on the ground, but I did get to eat fresh corn-off-the-cob, half of an elephant ear and frozen strawberries covered in chocolate. I also brought home a caramel and peanut apple.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Our State Fair starts this Thursday!  FINALLY!  LOL!  I'm definitely a "Fair girl" and go a few times every year.  This year I'll be there Thursday, Friday, then again on Friday September 4.  Even going three times I won't see everything.  The fair closes on Labor Day, then I'll go to the Renaissance Festival once (my DH won't go to the fair but loves RenFest).  After that I'm in withdrawl until next year's State Fair.


----------



## Lynn Bullman (Aug 16, 2009)

Hotdogs, Polish Sausages smothered in mustard, bell peppers and onions, and pulled port BBQ dripping in hot sauce!

Hmmmmmmm!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Lynn Bullman said:


> Hotdogs, Polish Sausages smothered in mustard, bell peppers and onions, and pulled port BBQ dripping in hot sauce!
> Hmmmmmmm!


Yummy - did your stomach survive?


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> Our State Fair starts this Thursday! FINALLY! LOL! I'm definitely a "Fair girl" and go a few times every year. This year I'll be there Thursday, Friday, then again on Friday September 4. Even going three times I won't see everything. The fair closes on Labor Day, then I'll go to the Renaissance Festival once (my DH won't go to the fair but loves RenFest). After that I'm in withdrawl until next year's State Fair.


I'm a "fair girl" too. Walking around always brings back memories of my 4-H days.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

I just love fairs and festivals. My favorite foods are corn on the cob, fried dough , and ice cream in any of the chocolate varieties


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just saw this, although it's from the July issue of National Geographic -- by Garrison Keillor:

http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2009/07/state-fairs/keillor-text/1

Marti


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Doughboys!!! With butter & cinnamon-sugar. 

Yum...now I'm hungry. (Who am I kidding? I'm always hungry.)


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

At the TX state fair, one of the new foods is going to be fried butter.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

marianner said:


> At the TX state fair, one of the new foods is going to be fried butter.


I heard that somewhere, but thought it was a joke. I just don't get it- what's the point?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I heard that somewhere, but thought it was a joke. I just don't get it- what's the point?


It's basically a contest to see who can come up with the most disgustingly artery-clogging food each year, and there is always at least one new deep-fried food. Past favorites have included deep fried Coke, PBJs, bacon (yes, apparently battered and fried), and Oreos. There is also deep-fried cookie dough, which I think might also be new this year.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

marianner said:


> It's basically a contest to see who can come up with the most disgustingly artery-clogging food each year, and there is always at least one new deep-fried food. Past favorites have included deep fried Coke, PBJs, bacon (yes, apparently battered and fried), and Oreos. There is also deep-fried cookie dough, which I think might also be new this year.


I'll give you one to submit for next year: deep fried Poutine!


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I'll give you one to submit for next year: deep fried Poutine!


That's just wrong!!!! And yet, here I am, wondering how to pull it off


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I'll give you one to submit for next year: deep fried Poutine!


Well, eww, but I bet someone could do it. They deep fried Coca-Cola, for heaven's sake.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Mark my words...if someone could find a way to deep fry it, every Canadian within 1000 miles would be all over the new, improved Poutine!


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Deep fried Coca Cola? Really? 
How is that done? Or...do I really want to know?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My understanding is it is basically a funnel cake type thing with coke used as the liquid. . . . .


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

rjkeller said:


> Deep fried Coca Cola? Really?
> How is that done? Or...do I really want to know?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fried_Coke


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

marianner said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fried_Coke


And here I thought alligator-on-a-stick was revolting.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Deep fried cookie dough sounds good, especially if it is chocolate chip dough.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> And here I thought alligator-on-a-stick was revolting.


Oh, alligator meat is not bad. Tastes just like chicken


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

marianner said:


> Oh, alligator meat is not bad. Tastes just like chicken


I'll take the chicken, thanks.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Mark my words...if someone could find a way to deep fry it, every Canadian within 1000 miles would be all over the new, improved Poutine!


Here's a thought: making a mashed potato ball...










... and fill with gravy and cheese curds. The whole thing could be prepped and deep-fried on the spot... no batter required because of the potato.

It could work... right?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> Here's a thought: making a mashed potato ball...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO NOT LET MY HUSBAND SEE THIS!!! He's from Ireland, where there are entire produce aisles devoted to the plethora of potato varieties available. With only our Idaho & Russets he is almost in his own personal potato famine.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, it's finally cool enough for us to have ours - the Arizona State Fair - which begins this weekend. I checked out the "new foods" listed on the website and here's what I found:

It's All About the Food!

We've got new foods from sinfully delicious to extraordinarily extreme. Which one will you try first?
For more information, check out this State Fair Food Guide by azcentral.com: http://bit.ly/32tW1J
New food items this year include:
Chocolate-covered bacon
Deep fried battered bacon on a stick with gravy
Reindeer hot dogs
Deep fried scorpion plain or dipped in chocolate
Deep fried grasshoppers on a stick (All bugs that are FDA approved for human consumption)
Sauteed meal worms served on a bun w/BBQ sauce
Smoked lizard on a stick
Chocolate covered jalepenos, scotch bonnet and habenaros peppers
Deep fried tiramisu
Deep fried frog legs
Salmon & halibut tacos
Salmon quesadillas
Corn fritters - batter ball with corn kernels inside, served with honey butter
Tornados on a stick (deep fried spiral cut potatoes)


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Deep fried scorpion plain or dipped in chocolate


Really, you can eat scorpions? Learn something new every day...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

marianner said:


> Really, you can eat scorpions? Learn something new every day...


_*You*_ can eat scorpions. . . . . .I'm not gonna!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

marianner said:


> Really, you can eat scorpions? Learn something new every day...


I'm sure you can eat anything, if you are silly enough to...Andrew Zimmerman.......


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Deep fried tiramisu??  That's just wrong.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

drenee said:


> Deep fried tiramisu?? That's just wrong.
> deb


Much of that list is...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh I can think of its yumminess sliding down my throat right now...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Oh I can think of its yumminess sliding down my throat right now...


Seems that a scorpion would kinda get stuck, though. I mean, all those sharp edges and stuff....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you watch the Beijing Olympics?  One of their reporters went to a market in China and tried deep fried scorpions, among other things.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Better him than me.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Seems that a scorpion would kinda get stuck, though. I mean, all those sharp edges and stuff....


Couldn't be worse than a grasshopper....oh wait!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm sorry?!  MEAL WORMS?!  You've GOT to be kidding me!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did you watch the Beijing Olympics? One of their reporters went to a market in China and tried deep fried scorpions, among other things.
> 
> Betsy


I've seen scorpions in lollipops around here. They come from Mexico... I'm not sure if the scorpions are in there on purpose....  Just kidding. Never tried one because I can't separate the candied ones from the ones living under the rocks by my garage.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I've seen scorpions in lollipops around here. They come from Mexico... I'm not sure if the scorpions are in there on purpose....  Just kidding. Never tried one because I can't separate the candied ones from the ones living under the rocks by my garage.


I lived in AZ for 34 years (save a few years in the UK) and have never seen a scorpion live, except under glass...and I have absolutely no reason to want to eat one!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

I ate fried pickles last night at a church fair in the New Orleans area... and lots o' beer!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Our local annual festival is this weekend.  Love the funnel cakes.  Love the Italian sausage with onions & peppers, love the gyros.  Had great fish tacos there a couple of years ago.  Had my first fried Twinkie there too, and yep it was good.  One thing we always get is an apple dumpling with vanilla ice cream.  They usually have a shark stand as well.
It's called the Boggy Bayou Mullet Festival and that's the main attraction - fried mullet served with cheese grits, hushpuppies and cole slaw.  I always say I'm going to eat it - but something else always catches my eye first.  Maybe this year, if I can drag my husband.
Oh, and they have fabulous boiled peanuts.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Just got back from Trade Days in Fredricksburg.  Fredricksburg is in the heart of German Texas Hill Country and is known for great festivals.  We had funnel cakes and Twisted Texas Taters AKA Texas Ribbon Taters.  They were great and I also tried a Raspberry Italian Creme Soda, also good.  Drove through LBJ's hometown, Johnson City and saw an all-girl biker club zoom past me.    Beautiful day!


----------

